# My new website



## Moonb007 (Nov 5, 2008)

I just created a new website, so tell me what you think.  Anything I should and or change.  Feel free to post positive or negative feedback

http://stockphotos.webonsites.com


----------



## iflynething (Nov 5, 2008)

There is not much to it......

~Michael~


----------



## Moonb007 (Dec 23, 2008)

Additional comments would be highly welcomed now that my site has grown to provide a lot more information.  If you have any other site recommendations also let me know

http://stockphotos.webonsites.com


----------

